# Valais Blacknosed Sheep



## greenacres

Does anyone know where I can find these?  I LOVE them    but I haven't been able to locate anyone that breeds them.  I am in the Midwest.


----------



## manybirds

greenacres said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where I can find these?  I LOVE them    but I haven't been able to locate anyone that breeds them.  I am in the Midwest.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1860_546004_10150661810541339_887558032_n.jpg


----------



## aggieterpkatie

They're adorable!  Sounds like they're not in the US though...


----------



## greenacres

I know they are originally from Switzerland, but I was hoping someone had imported them with a breeding program here.  I wonder how hard it is to get sheep shipped in from Europe........... :/


----------



## SheepGirl

Reminds me of Scottish Highland cattle for some reason...


----------



## PotterWatch

They look like they belong in a cartoon.  Adorable!


----------



## Cornish Heritage

Oh my goodness! They are absolutely adorable!



> I wonder how hard it is to get sheep shipped in from Europe........... hmm


If it is the same price as any other livestock animal importation you need a pretty fat bank balance 

Liz


----------

